# Axminster Blade Clamp Grub Screws



## Wilder (2 Feb 2012)

Apologies for asking this when I am almost sure it has been answered before, but I can't find the post it was on.

Having used my Axminster AWVFS for approximately six hours, and having changed the blade twice on the bottom and top, and released and reattached it three times on the top, the grub screws have worn so that the allen key will no longer turn them, but just spins around.

I have contacted Axminster who said they will send me some better quality grub screws and a new bottom blade clamp (because I cannot get the screw out of the existing one). Very good customer service, but I tend to think that the same thing will happen in no time at all.

Now, I am sure I have seen on here a post by someone who said they had replaced the grub screws with machine screws, but I cannot recall what size machine screws he/she used. Does anyone know?

Chris


----------



## gofer (2 Feb 2012)

Hi 
I had my awfs for about 3 months changing blades 100,s of time and had no trouble with screws, but now I have quick release holders there are no screw,s to worry about. If you get Q/R blade holders it would solve your problem and make changing blades that much easier.
Hope that makes sence


----------



## Wilder (2 Feb 2012)

Thanks for your reply gofer. It could be that QR clamps would solve my problem. Did you use the Hegner ones I have read about on here? If so, please can you tell me where you got them and whether they are easy to fit. Also, did you fit them to both the top and bottom arms?

Thanks


----------



## gofer (2 Feb 2012)

Hi 
I do have Q/R clamps top and bottom, try the link below. 

HM0450 Quick Clamp for Piercework http://www.hegner.co.uk/catalog/search. ... rds=HM0450 

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## hawkinob (3 Feb 2012)

Hi,
I have a problem following this post as it seems to me that two different Axminster models are being referred to and neither seem to be Hegner lookalikes. So is it possible to fit the Hegner clamp to these machines and even so why would you fit a quick release to the bottom?
Several times I've posted a suggested answer to clamping with the type of clamp fitted to the cheaper saws:-
need-to-upgrade-t56767.html
If your clamps are like those shown have ago and try my suggestion.
Still would like to know if Hegner clamps can be fitted to these cheaper saws.
Good luck.
Bob H.


----------



## gofer (3 Feb 2012)

Hi 
My saw is a AWF18 and I have fitted Hagner holders


----------



## gofer (3 Feb 2012)

Sorry meant a AWFS18


----------



## Wilder (3 Feb 2012)

Hi Hawkinob,

I did see your adaptation, and think it would work on my machine. However, I am reluctant to try it at present as I feel sure it would invalidate the warranty and I have only had the saw for just over a week. However, Axminster are going to send me some spare blade clamps, so I will try it out on one set when they arrive (so that I still have an 'as manufactured' set should I still need to return the saw). One question though - does your adaptation mean that the grub screws don't need to be so tight? If they still need to be very tight to hold the blade then the grub screws will still wear as quickly, and this is the problem I have.

By the way, you are quite right, gofer does have a different version to me - mine is the AWVFS. Perhaps the blade clamps are the same, though?

I have looked at the quick release clamps, but I cannot afford them right now anyway. It was lack of funds that led me to the AWVFS in the first place.


----------



## theartfulbodger (3 Feb 2012)

I purchased a set of replacement blade clamps 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-bl ... rod863377/
for my AWVFS saw after rounding the original allen headed bolts.







I go a bit more gently now and don't tighten the clamps up as much as I used to and the new bolts seem to be lasting.

I'd be very interested to hear about a replacement system that used wingnuts (or a knurled wheel) instead of the allen bolts, especially for the bottom clamp which I find most fiddly indeed (but I am a bit cack handed these days and fiddle things often defeat me)


----------



## Wilder (3 Feb 2012)

Yes, artful, I had thought about trying to replace the allen screws with ones using wingnuts too - I don't see why this wouldn't work. I may take the old allen ones into town and see if I can get anything with a wing nut to replace them. If I do I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## theartfulbodger (3 Feb 2012)

Thanks, Wilder! I'll keep an eye on this thread.

I did have the idea of attaching (gluing?) some coin sized circles of wood onto the bolt, but it's one of the many things on my TUIT list...


----------



## hawkinob (4 Feb 2012)

"One question though - does your adaptation mean that the grub screws don't need to be so tight? If they still need to be very tight to hold the blade then the grub screws will still wear as quickly, and this is the problem I have."

Hi Wilder
My problem with your (my) type of clamp seems to me (I'm no engineer) that the screws (bolts) that do the tightening have to contend with the strength of the clamp material when trying to secure the blade so I thought that if I did away (reduced) the pressure needed to close the clamp then I could save the stripping of the thread of the screws (bolts) i.e. I am just holding the blade against the rest of the clamp. It works for me and I know of one other scroller that it also works for *HOWEVER* whilst I have suggested this adjustment several times on this and another forum no one has come back to say that it does or doesn't work for them - or even that anybody has tried it.

Be careful about buying the Hegner quick release clamps unless you are certain that they can be fitted to your machine - I don't see how they can but i could very well be wrong.
Hope it helps.
Bob H.


----------



## Wilder (4 Feb 2012)

Hi Bob,

I am going to give your idea a go when my new clamps arrive. I may also try and get some wingnuts to use instead of the allen bolts. I will make sure you know whether it works or not.


----------



## leptus (23 Feb 2012)

hi all can any body tell me the size of tread of the scerws of the obove blade clamps? best regards


----------



## Wilder (25 Feb 2012)

As far as I can work out, No. 4 Machine screws fit as replacement screws. At least, they seem to be working on mine so far!

I tried the 'wing nut' idea, but (of course) I can't tighten using the wing nuts as all it does is to rotate the whole screw unless I put a screwdriver in the other end, which sort of defeats the object. I need to find some way of stopping the screw from turning without needing to use a screwdriver. I am reluctant to try and glue it in place in case I can't then remove it when I need to. Perhaps some sort of rubber washer would grip it enough? I'll post on here if I find a solution.

Oh, and Bob H....... still trying to figure out a way to cut through the clamp as you suggested! (I don't have a vice and only a hand hacksaw!)

Chris


----------



## hawkinob (25 Feb 2012)

Hi Chris,
I gripped mine using my portable B & d Workmate (those that have adjustable wooden leaves - wind them apart or together), I also cut the clamp using one of those mini drills and a thin cutting wheel. Other than that perhaps a clamp to a top and a hacksaw - thinish blade if possible).
Good luck.
Bob H.


----------



## The Weegie (25 Feb 2012)

Hi there,

I tried the idea of cutting the clamp. Put it into my vice and then used am Irwin hacksaw to cut through the blade clamp.

This idea worked on my number 12 and 9. =D> Anything under this size and again the blade slips. This is with me putting a lot of pressure on the screw to tighten it. 

Clearly this is an issue with most saws, and is one that needs to be addressed by manufacturers.


----------



## Wilder (28 Feb 2012)

Right, I have now (I hope!) finished the alterations to the blade clamps.

Bob, I used your idea (for which very many thanks) and held the clamps with a pair of pliers and used my como drill with the thin cutting wheel (again many thanks ) I put a rubber washer on a No 4 machine screw (longer than the original screws) and screwed it into the clamp 'the wrong way round', (ie from left to right on the bottom clamp). This meant I could thread the other bit of the blade clamp onto the screw and tighten it with a wing nut.

It took a few tries to discover where the best place in the clamp to actually insert the blade was, but (touching a very large piece of wood) it seems to have worked! :lol: 

I shall have to wait and see whether the wing nuts work loose with the action of the saw, but I am hopeful that I have cracked it (with a lot of help from my friends =D> )

Chris


----------



## hawkinob (29 Feb 2012)

Hi Chris.
Hope it works, as I've mentioned it did for me. Keep me posted please after a few cuts.
Good luck.
Bob H.


----------



## Wilder (29 Feb 2012)

OK, so today I made three (simple) jigsaws and the cat and mouse from Steve Goods pattern, and so far, so good. I found I had to use a pair of pliers to tighten the wing nuts enough (basically because the wing nuts are so small they cut into my fingers), but it seems to work! ccasion5: And, even using the pliers it is still so much easier to release the blade using the wing nuts. I will report back if I have any problems. Once again, many thanks.  

Chris


----------

